# Pursuing my dream...



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Today's my 6th day working as a pastry assistant. It's harder than I thought. My responsibilities are production and plate desserts for dinner. The job starts at 2:00-11:00 p.m., but sometimes until the restaurant close. There're 3 people in pastry section, but usually 2 people will work together every day. So I'll work with my boss 4 days a week, then work with my colleague once a week. I have 2 day-off though. 

The long hours working and standing all the time are really hard to deal with, but I choose to do this job. I hope I adapt myself soon so that I'll be able to go on in this industry. I want to be able to say that I love my job and I'm happy doing it.

Since I have a goal what I want to be in the next 3 years, I really need to work full-time. I'll have to wait for 6 months (atleast) until I can decide whether or not I can keep up with the pressure, speed and heat in the kitchen.

Cheers,
Bonbini


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Congratulations Bonbini-you are on your way!:chef:

Keep your eyes open, chin up, take notes and change your shoes at least once a day.
One thing that rarely gets taught in many educational or training environments are the everyday, ergonomic approaches to the work so that you can physically make it through the day-like buying very comfy, well padded shoes, and changing them often. Make sure you have comfy, absorbant socks too. Work is a misery when your feet hurt.

Taking a moment to stretch your lower back before working and then several times during the day is important too. Stand up straight all the time-you will work more efficiently and not be as tired at the end of the day. Keep your shoulders down when chopping anything and make sure to keep your eyes fixed on the blade-you won't cut yourself that way.

Just my two cents worth, but you'll make it.
Good Luck!


----------



## shobbs (Nov 6, 2007)

I work as a nursing assistant in a nursing home. i understand the long hours of being on your feet all day. The best thing I can suggest to you is the shoes like the last reply said. Go out and buy you a pair of Crocs or Anywear brand shoes that nurses wear. They are rubbery and when you put them on they feel like you are walking on a cloud. They are also very easy to clean. A plus in any work environment that you may get a mess on your shoes. I wear them 8+ hours a day wearing them and they are great. Most people i work with also have them.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I already order a new shoes from birkenstock. Hopefully, this shoes will comfort my feet.


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Sounds like no pain no gain!
It is great to hear that you are getting hand ons. Where did you finish your education. Are you able to apply what you've learn. It would be nice to compare real life experience vs school.

What are your future plans?


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

foodnfoto, thanks for the recommendation...I really appreciate it...

pastrycake, I graduated in baking and pastry art program from CCA which is a great culinary school in my opinion. I've learned all the basic skills that help me work properly in real life experience. So far, I have no problem working for the production or plate dessert. I had no experience about baking at all before I enrolled in this program. As a result, it's worth for me to pay that much money and be able to do this job right away.
As I worked as a secretary for a long time and didn't like it, I decided to change my career last year. Here I am. Turning my passion for cooking & baking into the career that I'd like to do for a living. In the next 3 yrs, I'd like to see myself as a pastry chef.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I would NOT recommend Crocs for kitchen work. They just do not offer enough support or protection for your feet. If you spill or splash hot grease or boiling pastry cream onto them, the stuff will seep through the holes and burn your feet. Also, they provide lousy traction on slippery floors. 
The brand I love is Born shoes. They make both clog/mule type and closed shoes with a very comfy padded foot bed. I've worn out about 15 pairs and keep buying more. Check out Zappos.com-they ususally have a good selection. Pricey, but worth every penny-they are well constructed and last forever. 
Often TJ Maxx carries last year's overstocks at significantly discounted prices-great buy for kitchen shoes.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

yep, I made the mistake of getting some crocs and I find that my heels hurt like the devil at the end of the day!

so I'm back to my standard black sneakers.

When I worked as the Head Pastry Asst, I ended up losing like 12 pounds in 2 weeks!

we worked like 10 to 15 hour days!

Rough, especially in a dirty kitchen with outdated equipment and a "SUSHI/SALAD" chef as the Head Pastry Chef..lol

but that's another story!


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! I can't believe it's been 2 yrs since I posted this thread. It gets tougher and rougher as I go though. Although I enjoy doing what I'm doing right now, it's still hard working in the kitchen--so much pressure, especially during the holidays season.


----------



## sweetbaker (Nov 12, 2009)

Good luck! You are living my dream. I'll continue to look for your posts and see how things are going for you in the kitchen .


----------



## chefrobin (Mar 24, 2009)

The one thing you can be sure of at the holiday season......you will be working. and always seem to be the last person out of the kitchen. I was like you and left a very good job in the medical field to persue my dream. While there have been reality checks here and there, and I don't get to see everyone I would like to during the holidays due to work. I wouldn't change a thing. There is something very satisfying at the end of the day knowing you did something wonderful.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, I'll be working on Thanksgiving.


----------



## bonbini (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad I come this far--started the job as an assistant, then chef. Now I'm running my business as a French macaron instructor!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

yay! bonbini, you rock!  i love your work!


----------

